# 3.5 Hp Briggs & Stratton Rebuild Question



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

WHEN INSTALLING CHROME PISTON RINGS,DO YOU HAVE TO HONE THE CYLINDER?:wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No, if chrome rings are used then honing is not needed.


----------

